

BBC Speechless As Trader Tells Truth: "The Collapse Is Coming" - ThomPete
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqN3amj6AcE&sns=fb

======
epo
Misleading headline. The female interviewer seemed quite speechful to me. The
"BBC" itself has no voice, it is a corporation.

As for an American talking down the euro? Who'd have thought it?

~~~
AshFurrow
Referring to the USD as a "secure asset" made me giggle a bit.

------
rafski
What's interesting is that BBC airs an opinion that Goldman Sachs, not
governments rules the world.

